# kde 4 und sound

## Treborius

ich bin gerade irgendwie ein wenig ratlos ...

ich bekomme irgendwie keinen ton in kde 4 hin

wenn ich aber in kde4 den firefox starte, und zB auf y0utube ein video schaue, dann hab ich ton

aber in amarok bleibt alles still, verstehe das problem irgendwie nicht   :Embarassed: 

in settings==>system settings==>multimedia hab ich auch nur ein sound-device zur auswahl

das lustige ist, gestern ging es noch

würde mich über hilfe freuen

danke Treb

----------

## Gladdle

Poste bitte mal Deine make.conf wegen USE Flags wie alsa, pulseaudio, etc.

revdep-rebuild schon ausgeführt? Hast Du eventuell den kernel upgedated? Errors beim booten?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

das kommt mir doch durchaus sehr bekannt vor. Bei mir hat das nach einem Update von Phonon angefangen und äußerte sich dann auch in solchen Dingen wie Konfigurationsdateien löschen, 2 mal (!) neustarten und dann ging es wieder so lange, bis ich die KDE-Multimediaeinstellungen aufgerufen habe (ohne etwa Änderungen zu speichern), in denen ich dann einmal alles normal angezeigt bekommen habe und dann nie wieder.

Ein Downgrade von Phonon hat wieder alles zurechtgerückt. Welche Version läuft denn gerade bei dir?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

